# Is it cold at the exit seats on a plane ?



## ice (24 Nov 2006)

Hi 

Going on a long haul flight and plan to check in early and try and get an exit seat. Great for a bit more room but people have said it can get very cold at the exit seats....

any experiences with this ?

cheers


----------



## momomo (24 Nov 2006)

even checking in early, chances of getting a exit seat are slim.
no difference in the temperature imho


----------



## DirtyH2O (24 Nov 2006)

Maybe the door was open but can't see how a pressurised cabin got have variance in temperature. 
Exit row seats are not usually available as some airlines charge a premium or people reserve the seat on the phone days or weeks in advance. Ring the airline to see if they will switch you to a better seat.
Try www.seatguru.com to see what seat you want. 
Checking in very late can sometimes increase your chances of an upgrade, or risk a no grade back row seat too though.


----------



## ice (24 Nov 2006)

Thanks for the replies....trailfinders told me you cannot reserve or request an exit seat as they need to see if you are fit and able to assist in an emergency......
Is there any point in calling Cathy Pacific in London ???

cheers


----------



## addob (24 Nov 2006)

I do find it a bit colder on my feet at an exit isle, where I site as my other half is 6 foot 5. I just bring extra wooly socks, but other than that I don't really find it any colder.
As for getting an exit isle seat, doesn't hurt to ask. Some airlines charge more for this luxury.
addob


----------



## DirtyH2O (24 Nov 2006)

ice said:


> Thanks for the replies....trailfinders told me you cannot reserve or request an exit seat as they need to see if you are fit and able to assist in an emergency......
> Is there any point in calling Cathy Pacific in London ???
> 
> cheers


 
Travel agencies like trailfinders can do little for you, you need to contact the airline directly. It can depend on the mood of the operator you get whethre or not you succeed. The class of your ticket can restrict you as well, rule of thumb the lower the letter the worse your seat is.


----------



## momomo (24 Nov 2006)

Ive asked many times at the desk for the exit row, got it on a few occasions at no extra cost. It can depend on the person checking you in. Though some companies are starting to charge extra for this seat.


----------



## ice (24 Nov 2006)

I called Cathy Pacific and they said they are allocated at check in ....she said to get there early and didn't mention anything about an extra charge.....

What are the chances of an upgrade......?? I suppose everyone asks.....
I am travelling alone but dont' have any frequent flier points or anything ....slim to none ???????


----------



## momomo (24 Nov 2006)

As I said I ask most of the time when I travel, sometimes it works other times it doesnt.  A nice big smile to the check-in agent can help


----------



## ice (24 Nov 2006)

momomo, have you ever gotton an upgrade ?

Do you think there would be any chance on a flight to Hong Kong ????


----------



## momomo (24 Nov 2006)

It doesnt matter whether you are flying to hong kong or to Paris, loads of people ask for upgrades and its at the check in staffs discretion most of the time.
I have on some occasions got the exit seat, never having pre booked, just by smiling and asking.


----------



## ice (24 Nov 2006)

Thanks ....will put on my best bib and tucker and a smile like the joker and hopfully this time tomorrow I'll be on a skybed in first class


----------



## momomo (24 Nov 2006)

Best of luck


----------



## redchariot (24 Nov 2006)

First of all, there is no difference at the exit seat, temperature wise. Most airlines will not pre-allocate exit seats as they need to physically see you to ensure that you are capable of opening the door in an emergency; your best bet is to check in as early as possible.

On the other hand, a friend of mine flew to Australia during the summer with Malaysia Airlines; he is quite tall so a normal seat at that lenght of a flight would be hell. He rang up the airline and explained the situation and they agreed in these circumstances; they still had to see him at check-in before confirming this though.

In my experience, asking for an upgrade almost always returns an negative answer; I know a guy who used to work for Air France and he said that the unspoken rule is that anyone who asks for an upgrade will be denied; generally they give them out to people their honeymoon or are pleasant at check-in; he also says it helps to look presentable; can't say if this is the same for other airlines though. If you are checking in late, there is a possibility of an upgrade anyway if the flight is full in economy class.


----------



## Eurofan (24 Nov 2006)

redchariot said:


> In my experience, asking for an upgrade almost always returns an negative answer; I know a guy who used to work for Air France and he said that the unspoken rule is that anyone who asks for an upgrade will be denied; generally they give them out to people their honeymoon or are pleasant at check-in; he also says it helps to look presentable; can't say if this is the same for other airlines though. If you are checking in late, there is a possibility of an upgrade anyway if the flight is full in economy class.



Having worked in the industry (for a number of airlines) i can confirm most of the above is true. I wouldn't count on the honeymoon issue to influence the decision as much as most think though.

If there's no operational reason to upgrade (i.e. if economy is not oversold) then it won't happen period. If they need to upgrade they'll typically go by frequent flyer status. 

These days checking in late is more likely to get you left behind than upgraded!


----------



## Guest127 (24 Nov 2006)

got the exit seats on last flight (4.25 hours) on airbus A321. didnt ask for them, just allocated at check in. no colder but you do get condensation on the seat nearest the window on descent. (more like rain). and as there was only 2 seats in front you even appear to have more again.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (25 Nov 2006)

Sometimes i'd notice a slight chill ... it's not as if there's a draught getting in but the area around the door seal would be very cold to touch and it "radiates" coldness ... but the advantages of an exit row would outweigh this

I think that not being allowed to sit in an exit row unless able bodied only appiles on aircraft with passenger operated emergency exits (the overwing ones) ... on larger aircraft with normal door type exits that have flight attendants seated by them I didn't think that rule applies.  Having said that even if pre-assignment is allowed they'd probably only allow frequent flyers / full fare passengers to access those seats.

Good luck if you get an upgrade but as said if you don't have frequent flyer status / are on a cheap ticket then it's unlikely ... but you never know


----------



## Eurofan (25 Nov 2006)

Just to clarify any exit row door (overwing or otherwise) is required to have only able bodied passengers beside them even if a flight attendant is seated there too.


----------



## ragazza (27 Nov 2006)

Hi,

on two recent flights I was in the exit row (by asking nicely at checkin), and both times, it was absolutely freezing!

Both times the door felt like ice to the touch, with condensation dripping down. Friends were in other window seats not at an exit row, and the temperature was very noticeably different. On the second flight, there was freezing air flowing out from under the door. Dont know how this happens in a pressurized cabin, but its my experience.

It's probably still worth it for the extra leg room, but bring a heavy coat or blanket with you..


----------



## Spicey (27 Nov 2006)

Went to New York last week with Delta Airlines! Booked the flight on the internet and had no problem reserving the exit seats over the wing - I did have to confirm by "ticking the box" that we were both able bodied! However I must say that the next time I fly anywhere I most definitely will not be looking for these exit seats! Not alone was I absolutely frozen - especially as I was refused an extra blanket by the complete yob of a flight attendant - but I found the noise was just deafening - an even worse infliction than the cold! Sleep?? Not a chance!! It was 6 hours of hell! We also hit quite a lot of turbulence so had to face the ugly mug of that flight attendant for quite a while too and boy he just loved himself!! The other problem I had was that if there was an emergency - for example if you had to land in water or more likely if there was smoke in the cabin - you were not allowed to get out these exit doors for fear of being sucked in by the engines if they were still running!!!!!! Imagine - you're standing at an exit door half way along the plane - the ugly flight attendant is blocking the door with all his might and you have to decide should I leg it for the door at the front of the plane or the one at the back!! All for more leg room and I'm only 5' nothing!! 

It was just too much pressure for me - I hate decisions!!

Spicey


----------



## johndoe64 (27 Nov 2006)

got an upgrade from Shannon to Torronto once with Air Canada, I didn't even ask, the girl at the desk just said I upgraded your ticket so have a nice flight. I can only presume that economy was sold out,


----------



## bond-007 (28 Nov 2006)

It should be noted that Aer Lingus reserve exit rows for their gold circle members.


----------

